# The Fishroom (Updated Pics (05/05/11) post #18)



## MTSmatt (Oct 1, 2010)

Well I started on a fishroom project to create a spot to combine my tanks and also a place to breed fish. It all started because we had to "renovate" the basement. Well I was able to create the floor plan in such a way that a small room was created for fish only  So I spent a lot of time researching and figuring out what I was gonna do. So I thought I would share some pics. I have already come quite a ways, and hope to be done pretty soon.
The nice thing was that I was able to start from the ground up. So I was able to provide plenty of circuits and plumbing to the room. I also installed an exhaust fan and baseboard heat. Anyways heres some pics for now.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

awesome, looking forward to seeing it when your done. what are you planning on breeding?


----------



## MTSmatt (Oct 1, 2010)

I have been currently breeding some livebearers and hope soon to try some plecos next. After that who knows, its endless. 

Here is some shots from this morning. Finally moved my air pump in last night. Hope to get all the sponge filters into today and get cycling some tanks. Still missing my top row of 15 gal tanks.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

it's looking good!!  can't wait to see everything together and running!!

wow!! that was fast!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

very cool
consider a tank of shellies  one of the 15G would be perfect


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

dang!!! that looks awesome!!  cool!! i need to introduce your wife to mine. we have a unfinished basement downstairs....that'd be cool to have a fish room. yeah right!! that'd never happen in my house!! :lol: lol!! that last shot with all the tanks w/ water is money! it reminds me of a reno'ed roger's aquarium store!


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome set-up, you are going to have a blast with all those tanks!


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

*The Fishroom*

Looks like a fishstore.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow this is crazy! Great job.

Sorry if it's obvious from the pics, but is there anything in the plumbing to make the water changes quick and easy?


----------



## MTSmatt (Oct 1, 2010)

The plumbing is not actually complete yet. There is going to be a freshwater holding tank opposite the tank wall, and in there I will have a pump for refilling the tanks. For draining I will have multiple locations on the rack to drain. It will be a pretty quick water change. So final plumbing yet to come. I'll fire some more pics up when I get that going


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

One more reason to consider building a new house. Wonder what my wife will think of that 

Awesome !


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

sounds like you got some real good ideas on streamlining processes/form and function/construction!! i'd really like to see your set up in real life one day. im right here in cloverdale!! lol...you could charge admission! nah...i hope you don't go that far doing that. =)


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice looking so far. I love fish rooms. Can't wait to see it all finished.


----------



## MTSmatt (Oct 1, 2010)

bingerz said:


> sounds like you got some real good ideas on streamlining processes/form and function/construction!! i'd really like to see your set up in real life one day. im right here in cloverdale!! lol...you could charge admission! nah...i hope you don't go that far doing that. =)


Once it's all done your welcome to come by and check it out, maybe buy a fish  It's always cool to be able to check out other peoples setups and learn new things. So I will make mine available for that.


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

great start and looks good....I think you should fill the tanks with Discus....lol
make sure you post pictures as you go along with this fishroom...


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

you are truly MTS matt. 
nice layout of tanks. hope you'll have tons of breeding success!


----------



## MTSmatt (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey thanks for all the positive feedback and comments. I will keep the pics coming as things change.



jobber604 said:


> you are truly MTS matt.
> nice layout of tanks. hope you'll have tons of breeding success!


Since I got those caves from you Ming, my male silvertip BNP
fell in love with the smallest sized cave. Then I realized he wasnt even leaving anymore. So I turned the cave last night to look in, and sure enough they had already spawned and there is eggs partially moving  Great caves!!


----------



## MTSmatt (Oct 1, 2010)

*Some new pics (05/05/11)*

Well not much more has changed. I got all the tanks going now and bnp are breeding good. Got the fishroom sign on the door up as well.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

This is crazy. I mean in a good way of course. 

Nice sign on your door too. 

So what fish do you have in there at the moment?


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice work!!!
I always wanted a fishroom too, so far my fishroom is my bedroom.:lol:
So far only about 210G in total. That may turn into 285-330G real soon.
Who needs a couch when you can have another stacker.
:bigsmile:
I'll eventually work on dedicating a room for all my tanks.
I have a room & plan, just working on the plumbing, & electrical.
I actually like having some/most of my tanks in my room, it's sort of calming.
My tanks are a better source of light than any lamp(s).


----------



## MTSmatt (Oct 1, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> This is crazy. I mean in a good way of course.
> 
> Nice sign on your door too.
> 
> So what fish do you have in there at the moment?


Well right now, I have two breeding groups of silvertip BNPs, a group of showa koi swordtails, couple groups of platys, mollies, and young ones from all those. Plus shrimp, and sae's and some black neons in there somewhere too. :bigsmile:


----------

